# Question for Indians settled in Australia



## tasvir (Oct 18, 2013)

Dear Forum Members,

These questions are targeted for Indian expats who have settled down in this beautiful country of Australia.
Just a bit of mine and my wife's background (we both are planning to immigrate on a PR Visa). I am an IT Professional (Project Manager) and wife is an Architect. Both of us have over 11 years of experience in our fields. We have 2 kids below 6 years of age.
1) We are planning to take immigration services from Y-Axis here in Mumbai. Has anyone taken such service from either Y-Axis or other consultants ? What has been your experience ?
2) Is it advisable to do the PR visa process on our own?
3) How should we go about our immigration process...I mean PR Visa should be done first for one primary applicant OR for the entire family at the same time?
4) Should I go first -> get a job -> get an apartment on rent etc. -> settle down with my job -> then call wife and kids ?
5) How difficult it is to find school for kids migrating from India ? What is the admission criteria there ? Which pattern best describes the curriculum there ? (My daughter is following CBSE pattern here)
6) Which states do Indians find adaptable in terms of the overall climate, work, people, culture and educational & medical facilities ?
7) Which states have IT requirements in particular ?

That's it for now. I shall build up on my queries once forum members start replying to this thread.

All help is appreciated in advance.

Cheers


----------



## good1uzi (Dec 2, 2012)

tasvir said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> These questions are targeted for Indian expats who have settled down in this beautiful country of Australia.
> Just a bit of mine and my wife's background (we both are planning to immigrate on a PR Visa). I am an IT Professional (Project Manager) and wife is an Architect. Both of us have over 11 years of experience in our fields. We have 2 kids below 6 years of age.
> ...


Find answers inline..


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

I cannot answer all your questions. I will just try to answer the ones which I know something about.

1. Y-axis - Not worked with them. Are they MARA agents?
2. You can do PR on your own if you are comfortable. Read through the procedures and steps in immigration website and understand the whole process. Having a good agent will help you in getting things done more quickly and the chances of you missing something are less. All said, I did my PR on my own without any problem but it took a lot of time going through everything.
3. All the family together. You all will get the PR at the same time. Otherwise, you will go through the whole process again for your family.
4. Since both you and your wife are working, it may make sense for both of you to search for a job. Arriving without a job is a little difficult as Australia is rather expensive. But looking for a job in Australia is easier than looking from India. A lot of companies don't bother communicating with overseas candidates. If you come here without a job, make sure you have enough money to last approximately 6 months.
5. No idea.
6. I am in Sydney and I absolutely love it here. Melbourne is another place where there are a lot of Indians settled comfortably. Brisbane is also fast appearing as a favored destination.
7. Depends on your skill set. Sydney and Melbourne offer most opportunities in general.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I am not from India and have never been there but if you want some tips? these are mine.

Consider using an Australian MARA agent and you can be sure your application will be fully compliant (less delays), depending on that agent will depend on being a application or a very good application. Reason for this is they are fully aware of Australian requirements - Indian agents may have reasonable knowledge of numerous countries immigration laws.

Secondly and with all due respect, be careful of your qualifications as far as work is concerned here in Australia. I do aircraft maintenance and have worked with several Indians over the years ALL were much higher licenced than I am - most should not have a licence (sorry but fact). If work is hard to find at first try a training course and/or volunteer/work experience. It keeps you busy and gets you valuable local references.

Most importantly be friendly and make friends, Australia has some racists but is not a racist country it is easy to make friends. It will be even easier with kids. 

Anyway good luck MATE.


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

NOW THIS IS TOTALLY IN FUN>>>OK......Taxi drivers n self serve petrol stations ...you guys have the monopoly......please try n get navigation system set up cos the majority couldn't drive you anywhere unless you act as navigator.......JUST AUSSIE HUMOUR LOL no offence


----------



## tasvir (Oct 18, 2013)

Please find my comments in-line below


ampk said:


> I am not from India and have never been there but if you want some tips? these are mine.
> 
> Consider using an Australian MARA agent and you can be sure your application will be fully compliant (less delays), depending on that agent will depend on being a application or a very good application. Reason for this is they are fully aware of Australian requirements - Indian agents may have reasonable knowledge of numerous countries immigration laws.
> >> Yes, the Y-Axis guys have authorized MARA agents right there in Australia. So I guess that should help a lot in processing the application correctly without delays.
> ...


----------



## tasvir (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Mate. Please find my comments below in-line



lincsus said:


> I cannot answer all your questions. I will just try to answer the ones which I know something about.
> 
> 1. Y-axis - Not worked with them. Are they MARA agents?
> >>They are immigration consultants based out of Mumbai and have authorized MARA agents in Australia.
> ...


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

tasvir said:


> Thanks for your reply Mate. Please find my comments below in-line


1) I would not work with an "immigration consultant." You want to work directly with a MARA-registered agent. They are required to go through substantial training. If you are given incorrect advice, you have recourse if you used a MARA-registered agent. If you did not, you will have no recourse except any legal recourse you have in your home country.

2) This is going to vary by type of visa. You really need to have a look around DIBP's website (immi.gov.au). There is a Visa Wizard there that can help you determine which visas you or your wife would qualify for. Skilled visas are not my area of expertise, but it's my understanding that essentially there are three types - the type that gives you PR outright and allows you to work for whomever you want without restriction; the type where you are sponsored by a company and must continue working for them for a certain period of time; and the type where you are sponsored by a state and must live in that state for a certain period of time.

I would suggest avoiding 457s if possible. Some companies will bring you over on a 457 and promise to sponsor you for permanent residency a couple of years later, but that can be risky. On another forum, we've seen multiple people go to Oz on a 457, uproot their families, buy a house in Oz, etc., only to have the company fold or be let go a few months (or in one case, a few weeks) later. In those circumstances, if you can't find another sponsor within 90 days your visa is cancelled and you have to leave Oz, and your employer is only responsible for providing airfare back home.

You need to check the SOL and the CSOL (again, at immi.gov.au) to see where your occupations fall - if either of you has an occupation on the SOL, I *think* that means you qualify to get PR in your own accord rather than having to be sponsored by a state or a company.

And then there are requirements to have your skills assessed in some cases.... IELTS tests to test your English skills... etc. It's not a simple or easy process.

4) I'm not sure what type of PR visa your consultant had in mind, but having started the PR process is definitely not going to be enough (from what I've read here and elsewhere) for most companies. Why would they hire someone whose visa status is uncertain when they can hire someone who is already a citizen or permanent resident? The job market in Oz is not great right now, so it's an employer's market. It's good that you and your wife both have good jobs - but you can't just assume you'll immediately find a job. I'm not saying that to dissuade you by any means! Just warning you to be prepared in case you don't. Seek.com.au is the most popular job search site in Australia.

Can't help on the cost of living.


----------



## gau (Nov 23, 2013)

*Just started*

which part of india are you from?

have you started your PR process..

i'm about to initiate PR for australia thru a registered MARA agent in india

guess we can help each other to understand our needs about PR better..

thanks


----------



## battulas78 (Oct 22, 2013)

gau said:


> which part of india are you from?
> 
> have you started your PR process..
> 
> ...


Hi,

I hve taken services of Y axis...i know quite a few as well....i hear they arw good....

I hve got Vetassess positive assessment....about to apply for NSW SS under Financial invstmnt advisor categry....

Good luck to one and all

Santhosh


----------



## tasvir (Oct 18, 2013)

gau said:


> which part of india are you from?
> 
> have you started your PR process..
> 
> ...


Hi,
I'm from Mumbai. I'm in the process of getting my documents in place for now. Shall apply for skills assessment with ACS in a fortnight or so.

Cheers


----------



## shoeb.dpi (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi,
I am new to this forum. I am Shoeb Ahmed Khan (age 32) from India, Master of business administration(marketing), I am a certified SAP SD consultant with 7+ year of experience in Customer service and SAP SD/ CS.
My current earning is 40,000 Australian dollar p.a. I am looking to migrate to Australia on PR.

Q1. How is job demand for I.T (SAP SD or CS)
Q2. What will be average earning p.a
Q3. What the tax ratio
Q5. What will be cost of leaving for 2+1 people p.a

Please help me with above answer and guide me further to migrate to Australia.

Thank in advance..
Shoeb


----------



## a3roar (Jul 11, 2014)

*Hi ampk*

I have recently completed Aircraft Maintenance Degree from Malaysia and now looking for opportunities including possible immigration to Australia.
I would like to know about the job opportunities and experience requirements in Aircraft Maintenance (Mechanical), do they accept EASA/ must have CASA?



ampk said:


> I am not from India and have never been there but if you want some tips? these are mine.
> 
> Consider using an Australian MARA agent and you can be sure your application will be fully compliant (less delays), depending on that agent will depend on being a application or a very good application. Reason for this is they are fully aware of Australian requirements - Indian agents may have reasonable knowledge of numerous countries immigration laws.
> 
> ...


----------

